# Meet Miss Holly!



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Our 2012 was very traumatic for my children and I. My husband and father of our 5 children tragically died suddenly on June 29, at age 39. We aren't done grieving by any means, but each month that goes by gets a little better. 

A few weeks after the death of my husband, our oldest cat Cookie died. And my mother has a terminal cancer plus an intestinal infection, making her a very ill person.

We decided we needed new life in the house again and something to bring smiles back to our faces again.

I started looking on Petfinder for a new cat. We still have Riley, so a new cat would need to be younger, smaller, and natured about the same... which is docile and sweet.

I found Holly! She is Maine **** and is about 1 year old and very docile and sweet. About 10 days after first inquiring about her, I was able to go pick her up! We have had her about 3 days. She is settling in very well! She even sleeps with me! 

She is very small. The shelter I got her from, had her for about 2 months. They got her from a high-kill shelter. She only weighs about 7lbs and I can feel her bones. She is supposedly up-to-date on her shots, is spayed and is front-declawed already. She has been tested for different things which all came back negative. But I'm taking her to my vet on Thursday to get an official clean bill of health for her. I suppose she will gain weight and grow to be a pretty large cat, with a good diet and lots of TLC.

Riley and Holly aren't too sure about each other yet, but I know that'll take time. I set up a safe place for Holly in my master bedroom/bath suite, so she has a large place to call her own. I started leaving the door open, but mostly, she chooses to stay in my room. Riley leaves her alone and doesn't seem at all annoyed that she's here. They hiss when they see each other, but otherwise, all is good.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful girl! (And I should know, as another Holly.) She's got some very striking colors.

I'm really sorry to hear about everything that happened in 2012. Here's fingers crossed for a better 2013.....


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

Your new kitty is very pretty and it sounds like you have a good home and give her lots of love.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Amazing. She's truly striking.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. My father died when I was a child so I know how painful it can be.

Holly is gorgeous. It is nice that she sleeps with you.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

She looks a lot like my Mitsey except for the longhair.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Beyond gorgeous! Wishing you much happiness for you and your family!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Healing energies and warm fuzzy hugs are being sent your way. I am so sorry for your losses and hope the years is better for you. Your new kitty looks like a little angel.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

The love of our pets really does help in difficult times. Holly is beautiful, best wishes to your family.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a sad year you have had!! I'm so sorry for your losses. You found a wonderful way for your therapy! A new adoption is such a joy! Wishing you many many years of snuggles, kitty kisses and warm fuzzies!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear what a difficult year for you had. It looks like Holly will bring lots of love and comfort to you and your children. What a sweet little face she has!


----------

